
Ask HN: Starting a town fire department - jason_slack
We talk a lot here about startups of all types, but what about starting a town fire department?<p>I live in a very small town. We rely on State Police and County Sheriffs, as we don&#x27;t have our own police force. We also do not have our own fire dept. We reply on a nearby fire department, but this is at the fastest response time 15 mins away.<p>I have an opportunity to buy a fire truck. This got me wondering if it is possible to start a fire department in my town. I&#x27;m sure this requires going for specialized fire training. There are volunteer people all around us for fire and EMS.<p>If anyone has thoughts on the red-tape and possible ideas for implementation I&#x27;d appreciate it. I think our town board would approve, but then would probably come county approval, funding, training, etc.
======
toast0
What state and county are you in? Agency formation rules are state specific.
Asking a county fire agency is probably a good start.

------
ams6110
Probably varies by locality. Have you tried asking at the nearest volunteer
department?

~~~
jason_slack
They are all volunteers and not familiar with how things got started. I think
maybe I need to contact the county offices and see where it can get me.

